# Scale for 2 things Weight & magnetic strength



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

From

ParkRNDL 

I use a reloading scale to measure magnet strength. Works pretty good I think. 

GREAT IDEA!!!!!

Scale for 2 things weight & magnetic strength,
hmmm put some steel on scale and use magnet to remove weight/force
& watch /record reading on scale?


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

There was a thread about this a couple of years ago. Do a search and it should come up.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

If I remember right (?) I think that the mentioned thread was started by Roger Corrie. Maybe that'll help the search?


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Magnetic Downforce*

Here is a good article:
http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/index.php?categoryid=40&p2_articleid=166


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Actually, I was using the scale to measure strength of individual magnets. Here's what I got:










You're supposed to take the clear plastic cover off and turn it upside down on the scale's platform to use as a tray. Instead, I leave the cover on. You can see where I drilled two little holes in it over the Power and Mode buttons. This way I can control it with a toothpick without taking the cover off. You can also see the two scratched spots in the plastic over the center of the metal platform. This is where the ends of pancake magnets sit, as you'll see in a minute.










Once the scale is turned on and zeroed, I use a toothpick to set the mode to "GN", which I guess is grains. Then I place a magnet on the plastic over the center of the steel platform. The magnetic force pulls the platform UP and gives a negative reading. The stronger the magnet, the higher the negative reading. This is a stock black Tjet magnet.










This is a white painted magnet... was it Tuff Ones or A/FX that had red and white magnets?










And this is a yellow dimpled Super II magnet.










It's obviously useless to compare the numbers with magnets measured any other way, but it's consistent unto itself, so when I put together a chassis, I just dig thru the parts box and test front and rear magnets till I get a pair that pulls close to the same number. Seems to work pretty good.

Now, I also seem to recall someone using the same type scale with a hole drilled to locate a car's guide pin in such a way that the magnets, installed in the chassis, sit right over the center of the steel plate and give a magnetic downforce reading. 

--rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

great idea and pics

I use my gram scale to measure up dime ba -- errr

I mean to check shoe tension

I place the chassis upside down on the scale and then zero out the scale

so now I press on the shoes and see how much pressure they can take


may have to add another video to the ho-tips site


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

BRILLIANT!!! 


(One question, that can't be true stainless? for magnetic attraction to work)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hmmmm...

maybe it's like a stainless foil over plain steel?

or a different type of stainless? http://www.physlink.com/education/askexperts/ae546.cfm

--rick


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

cwbam said:


> BRILLIANT!!!
> 
> 
> (One question, that can't be true stainless? for magnetic attraction to work)


300 series stainless steel is not magnetic. It has lots of chrome, chrome is not magnetic.

400 series stainless steel IS magnetic. It's the difference in the nickel content. Nickel is very magnetic.

They are both "true" stainless.:wave:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*- weight MAGNET PULL*

Wow this scale is nice!
JL magnet - 304 grains

16 grain HCSlots lexan
58 grains BWM M1 Tomy


----------

